

Weekly payments, motivated by gratitude, for GitHub projects and other works - api
https://gratipay.com

======
api
I just found this and really like it -- nice simple interface, low-friction
signup, low-friction buttons to add to projects, and support for a wide
variety of payment types including Bitcoin.

